

Goldiblox vs Beastie Boys - thejteam
http://entertainment.time.com/2013/11/25/toy-company-files-suit-after-beastie-boys-threaten-action-over-girls-video/

======
officemonkey
I think the Beastie Boys are dead to rights here. There's no way using the
entire song for a commercial enterprise can be considered a parody.

